# vesafb-tng problems

## WladyX

Sometimes when i try to switch to a tty from X the screen goes blank, also i see this in my logs:

```

Feb  1 15:30:43 wladyx kernel: vesafb: BUG, returned from vm86 with 0

Feb  1 15:30:43 wladyx kernel: vesafb: mode switch failed (eax: 0xffffffff)

```

Any ideeas?

----------

## mayday147

Are you using fbsplash?

----------

## WladyX

 *mayday147 wrote:*   

> Are you using fbsplash?

 

Yes.

----------

## WladyX

I think it was a reiser4 bug, after fsck-ing the / partition and fixing a problem with the "whoami" file seems to work now....

----------

## WladyX

Nope, it not from the reiser4 bug, it happened again, same message in the logs.   :Confused: 

----------

## WladyX

Switched to vesafb instead of vesafb-tng in kernel, seems to work now....

----------

## WladyX

Still having this problem on gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4  :Sad: 

----------

## codergeek42

What video card do you have? Is vesafb-tng the only framebuffer support in your kernel?

----------

## WladyX

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> What video card do you have? Is vesafb-tng the only framebuffer support in your kernel?

 

Thanks for the reply, vesa works too, but i would prefer vesafb-tng, i have a 6600 GT AGP.

----------

## codergeek42

Are you using SMP? or SMT for HyperThreading(tm) stuff?

----------

## WladyX

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Are you using SMP? or SMT for HyperThreading(tm) stuff?

 

I have a 3Ghz P4 HT, so yes i use SMT for HT, could this be a cause?

----------

## codergeek42

 *WladyX wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   Are you using SMP? or SMT for HyperThreading(tm) stuff? 
> 
> I have a 3Ghz P4 HT, so yes i use SMT for HT, could this be a cause?

 Possibly. vesafb-tng reportedly does not work on a lot of SMP/SMT systems. Please try disabling SMT in your kernel and see if vesafb-tng then works as expected. If that seems to fix it, please email spock (the lead vesafb-tng developer) with a thourough bug report. This will help him fix it.

----------

## WladyX

When i'll have the time i'll try that, probably in this week-end, thanks for the tips.

----------

